# Eat the beans, pay the price, GRAPHIC



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Rabbits have been in our garden so I've been lowering the population whenever possible. Got him with a nice headshot







despite being warm weather only 2 ticks and 0 fleas on this mature guy.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one. Seems we are plaged with them this year also. Im trying to wait for cooler weather. I guess the coyote population is down here. We've never had this many this late into summer


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

DON'T F***ING TOUCH MY MUTHAF****ING BEANS, MUTHAF***AH! 
Nice shooting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> DON'T F***ING TOUCH MY MUTHAF****ING BEANS, MUTHAF***AH!
> Nice shooting!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Or the peaches, thanks man


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't have a garden anymore so I put out grain and water for the cotton tails.Loce to watch them.in the early morning.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

So now you can have a rabbit and beans stew. tasty catch!


----------

